# Deathwatch: Ignition & Graphic Novel



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Apparantly Deathwatch: Overkill will be joined by two new BL releases this Saturday. The novel Deathwatch: Ignition, and a so far untitled Deathwatch graphic novel.



Bell of Lost Souls said:


> Deathwatch Ignition Novel: $27
> Deathwatch Graphic Novel: $24


Not sure what the contents or page count on either is, but i'll be keeping an eye out.


LotN


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

384 pages, compilation if the 11 short stories


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Just went up on the blacklibrary site, £18 for the hb and £15 for the graphic novel


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

The graphic novel is a reprint of an ancient deatchwatch comic.

Edit: But ive been waiting for this deathwatch short story collection. Grabbed!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Edit: But ive been waiting for this deathwatch short story collection. Grabbed!


Interested in what you think, this is one I am tempted to get. The list of authors though... Ben Counter is a plus and Peter Fehervari is eleven pluses out of ten, and Mark Clapham's IG novel was great. But the rest, I either haven't read them or I have and it wasn't memorable or good.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it. A bit over average, some of the stories was good and had plenty of character. Others was mostly bolter porn. But the one with the white scar and his cyber eagle really stood out, a really characterful story.

I give it a solid 7/10. At first i didnt think there was an overarching narrative, but it all comes by at the last story. And mindful of the upcomming Deathwatch game, its clearly tailored as an introduction to the plot in it. And I would expect to see a tie in novella followup. Just like the tiein novella for the assassin game Execution force.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Interested in what you think, this is one I am tempted to get. The list of authors though... Ben Counter is a plus and Peter Fehervari is eleven pluses out of ten, and Mark Clapham's IG novel was great. But the rest, I either haven't read them or I have and it wasn't memorable or good.
> 
> 
> LotN


Definitely another homerun for Fehervari.
My take on his story:

http://hachisnaxreads.blogspot.com/2016/01/the-walker-in-fire-deathwatch-9.html


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Hachiko said:


> Definitely another homerun for Fehervari.
> My take on his story:
> 
> http://hachisnaxreads.blogspot.com/2016/01/the-walker-in-fire-deathwatch-9.html


I noticed that Branathar have a similar 'problem' as the commisar in Fire caste. While it was a neat take, i do hope he wont keep reusing this trope.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> The graphic novel is a reprint of an ancient deatchwatch comic.


Warhammer Monthly?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warhammer_40,000_comics#Deathwatch

I recognized the cover, its the exact same one used for that comic.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

As I always say, I'm only in this for the psykers. Was The Known Unknown any good? Interesting use of powers? Interesting plot-wise?


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Brother Lucian said:


> I noticed that Branathar have a similar 'problem' as the commisar in Fire caste. While it was a neat take, i do hope he wont keep reusing this trope.


I can see the similarities, but I wouldn't call it a go-to template for him just yet.

Assuming anyone serving in the Imperium for a period of time would have deep regrets from one thing or another, and the warp-rich undercurrent which permeates throughout Fehervari's storylines would likely make these regrets and "ghosts" near corporeal.


----------

